# S Gauge TOFC Addition



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Some months ago mopac posted pictures of a PRR TOFC he purchased. I commented that somehow even though my layout depicts Western Pennsylvania I missed that specific car. Mopac saw one for sale on ebay last week and sent me the link. It appeared NIB and perfect. Since I do not have an ebay account (saves a lot of money) I had my wife bid on it for me, told her to be sure to win the auction. She was successful, slightly over paid but that is ok. I was not paying attention to the seller and auction details. Two boxes of trains arrived last night just before 8pm. One was three new Legacy engines that were not running well so they were sent to my usual train repair magician for repair and uprades he develops of marginal OE parts. The other was the PRR 48548 TOFC.
The real story for me and why this is a separate post is the seller. When I looked at the return address it was none other than Joe Deger. No wonder the packaging was professional level and everything was "perfect or better." Joe has probably done more detail research and edited more American Flyer reference books than anyone else. He also creates and operates more unique American Flyer engines than anyone else, things like 4-12-2, 2-10-2, Mohawk, 2-8-2, 2-4-4-2 and more.
I personally feel good that I was able to buy something from him and support his continued activity in S gauge. Thanks for the great link mopac! I will add the pictures in the next post.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here are the pictures.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Is that the piece you were bidding on two brown trailers. Funny thing i was bidding them two just the that one set. Lol


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes. That is a coincidence, but sorry about that. I told my wife to bid whatever it took to get it.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thats a good wife there is another one for 44.00 plus shipping it one of those buy now. Lol
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Go for it, I am not buying.
My wife knew about my train hobby and still married me. Actually she kind of likes them as well. She sometimes comes to the train shows with me. The big test was the day I signed the contract to have the layout custom built.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Very nice Tom. After seeing mopac's and now your PRR TOFC, I think those are sharp looking. 

Al, I saw the one you are referring to while I was looking for something else so didn't buy it. I did find what I was looking for though. Details and picture to follow. 

Kenny


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thats nice my wife not a fan so go to the shows myself. My son goes once and a while.


AFGP9 said:


> Very nice Tom. After seeing mopac's and now your PRR TOFC, I think those are sharp looking.
> 
> Al, I saw the one you are referring to while I was looking for something else so didn't buy it. I did find what I was looking for though. Details and picture to follow.
> 
> Kenny


Ok.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom,Nice pics of your new PRR car. Looks great. Glad you are happy with it. If you or anybody else is looking for something let me know. I watch ebay a lot and do run across a lot. I have a question. What does TOFC stand for?


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

TOFC = Trailer on Flat Car


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

Also, now known as intermodal, e.g., containers on flat car-like cars. 

Check out this link to see what the railroads are hauling these days. Pretty interesting.









Rail Traffic Data - Association of American Railroads


Rail traffic is a useful gauge of broader economic activity, both for specific industries and for the economy as a whole.




www.aar.org


----------

